# sick silver shark



## sharkie (Apr 7, 2008)

Help! My silver shark is sick. He has red lips that look sore, and are peeling, also his body is slightly red. He looks sunburnt. Our petshop gave us Pimafix to treat the tank, but he didn't look any better, so we put him into another tank. What is wrong with him? The tank has guppies (including babies) and neons, and they have no similar symptons.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Best way for us to help is for you to give us the following information:
pH
nitrites, nitrates and ammonia levels
Tank size
Temperature
and GH and KH if you can test for them.

To me it sounds like a major injury. Giving the treatment a little longer to work is all I suggest until you provide more details. A picture could also help immensely.


----------



## mitcore (Apr 5, 2008)

i also agree
having your water stats would be helpful in finding out for sure what is going on
normally these kind of symptoms indicate bad water quialty and normally all that is needed is a tank change and a dose of melafix
i would still be interested to find out the results 
also how long has this tank being running for

cheers


----------



## sharkie (Apr 7, 2008)

we have had the tank for around 8 to 9 months.
the silver shark looks like it's beginning to peel as well.
we have removed him from the tank because we thought it will make him better, but he's still the same.

we did have 2 dalmatian looking fish, which died one after the other before the silver shark got sick. they had a white fungis looking bacteria growing in their gills.

Could this be the same problem that is happening to the silver shark but with different symptoms?

we don't know how long he will last because its been sick for nearly 2 weeks now
hope someone has a solution


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going to guess that your 2 previous fish had ich, a fatal fish disease, although i've never heard of the syptoms you described for your silver shark.
I hope he/she gets better


----------



## sharkie (Apr 7, 2008)

*sharkie passed away *

last night our silver shark passed away...

we're going to get another silver shark and hope this one doesn't get sick 

thankyou to everyone who tried to help


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

fish_4_all said:


> Best way for us to help is for you to give us the following information:
> pH
> nitrites, nitrates and ammonia levels
> Tank size
> ...


One thing on the silver shark before you get another one. It needs a tank of at least 55 gallons if not 125 as they grow to between 12 and 18 inches long and like to have a lot of room to swim and be able to act normally. Anything smaller is gonna just lead to more injuries and an unhealthy fish.


----------

